# Identify roller pigeon



## Snehasis Panja (Dec 17, 2015)

Hello everybody. I want suggestion for something..
I brought two adult roller pigeons. I am not sure that they are rollers. But the seller told me so. After 20-25 days, the hen laid eggs. But the male became ill. I separated him and he is being treated now. The hen then refused to sit on eggs. After few days I let the female fly freely outside the loft and this was her first flight. She returned one day later. But when she was flying, she did not roll. Is there anything by which I can be sure that they are rollers?? Also I want to take new rollers, how to be sure of rollers?? Thank you..


----------

